# 中国电视节目的字幕



## dojibear

(对不起, 我的中文不很好. 我希望你能明白.)

为什么中国电视节目有字幕？字幕的原因是什么？邓邓(网上师老)说：因为普通话有很多同音词，写得不一样.

这有道理的,但是在之前，我以为了有不同的原因。

三分之一的中国人不说汉语。他们说粤语、客家话、闽南话, 等等. 但也许他们读普通话, 因为它用于学校，政府文件等。

你有什么意见？


----------



## SimonTsai

That sounds reasonable. But in fact, in Taiwan, subscripts are practically a must, too:

「為什麼在中國流通的影視作品普遍顯示字幕？」 [...] 網友 Roc Lee 提出了 4 大理由 [...]。第一是「方便不同方言區」，[...] 第二是「不怕台詞音量小」[...，] 第三是 [...] 漢語有許多同音字 [...，] 最後是 [...] 即使民眾不看字幕依然能理解，但如果配上字幕重新把節目再看一次，可能就會看出很多之前沒意識到或理解錯了的部分。 (source: 聯合新聞網)​


----------



## hx1997

I honestly thought it was to help the hearing-impaired understand the program... But as you both said, it may well be the 方言 thing.



dojibear said:


> 三分之一的中国人不说汉语。他们说粤语、客家话、闽南话, 等等.


Normally, 粤语、客家话、闽南话 etc (collectively called 方言) are considered subtypes of 汉语 (the Chinese languages). I think you must have meant 三分之一的中国人不说官话/北方话 (Mandarin).


----------



## ovaltine888

Bilingual subtitles have been long seen in Hongkong movies since I was a kid. It is understandable since Hongkong movies usually have both Cantonese and Mandarin audio versions and English is also widely recognized in Hongkong.

Taiwan TV dramas also have subtitles written in traditional Chinese characters all the time. I think this is where I first learnt to read traditional Chinese. It seems the early Taiwan TV dramas did not have separate microphones for individual actors, so the voices were often vague and far away. The subtitles did help a lot in understanding the lines.

I don't really remember whether Hongkong TVB dramas also had subtitles in the early years.

Other than that, Chinese movies and TV shows were not commonly fitted with subtitles when I was young.

It was about the time when 还珠格格 hit the airwaves that I began to realize that almost all Chinese video programmes commonly use subtitles. I don't know why but I guess it was just because some 领导 preferred to read subtitles and TV stations happened to have budget for that. The fact is that now you see subtitles in all kinds of TV programmes except live broadcast.

Subtitles are really useful when you need to mute the sound while watching the TV. It is also helping you accurately understand some indistinct lines.

But in my opinion, subtitles somewhat undermined my listening comprehension skills. I'm used to reading subtitles while listening. I feel nervous when I listen to an audio speech without subtitles, even if I should have no probleming understanding every word of it. It's weird to find myself so heavily dependent on reading subtitles while listening even in my first language.


----------



## SuperXW

dojibear said:


> 三分之一的中国人不说汉语。他们说粤语、客家话、闽南话, 等等. 但也许他们读普通话, 因为它用于学校，政府文件等。
> 你有什么意见？


1. 粤语、客家话、闽南话、普通话等，均属于汉语。
So "不说汉语，他们说粤语……等等.但也许他们读普通话" does not make much sense.
2. 据教育部官网数据显示，2020年，全国范围内普通话普及率已达80.72%。
3. "你有什么意见" often means "do you (dare to) have any objection?" which may sound intimidating in some contexts.
You can say 对此你怎么看？ etc.


dojibear said:


> 为什么中国电视节目有字幕？字幕的原因是什么？邓邓(网上师老)说：因为普通话有很多同音词，写得不一样.
> 这有道理的,但是在之前，我以为了有不同的原因。


2012年07月11日“央视网”报道：“国务院昨天公布《无障碍环境建设条例》(以下简称条例)，将于今年8月1日起正式实施。*为了推进无障碍信息交流建设*，条例规定，设区的市级以上人民政府设立的电视台在播出电视节目时配备字幕。”
中国规定政府电视台播节目必须带字幕
The original intention is to enhance the accessibility for disabilities.


----------



## Oswinw011

In my younger years I always enjoyed watching black and white TV. As I recalled, if the TV programmes were broadcast by the provincial network, subtitles were necessary since there were times when the government wanted to popularize Mandarin. But if they were broadcast by the local TV station network, local language was used and subtitles were not mandatory.


----------



## skating-in-bc

古裝戲有文言文, 科幻片有新造詞, 民俗劇有方言詞彙, 這些都不是通語 (普通話)。即使說的是現代通語, 電視節目裡, 不是每人說話都字正腔圓。譬如, 街頭採訪會遇到 "藍青官話" (i.e., 夾雜方言口音的普通話)。"藍青官話" 不像北美民眾聽澳洲英語那樣可懂 90% 以上, 而是更像澤連斯基(烏克蘭總統)說英語, 口音太重 (< 90% intelligible), 常需加英文字幕。聽得吃力又沒字幕, 就得花心思猜測, 無法享受劇情。

沒字幕我就得猜的例子 (夾雜山東口音的普通話):
zhũ1 chɔ2 biæ̃1 jing4 tu2 mɛ̃3 shi4 (中朝邊境圖們市) ==> 我還以為是什麼"土滿市", 看了字幕才恍然大悟, 原來是圖們市.


SuperXW said:


> 2012年07月11日“央视网”报道：“国务院昨天公布《无障碍环境建设条例》(以下简称条例)，将于今年8月1日起正式实施。*为了推进无障碍信息交流建设*，条例规定，设区的市级以上人民政府设立的电视台在播出电视节目时配备字幕。”
> 中国规定政府电视台播节目必须带字幕
> The original intention is to enhance the accessibility for disabilities.


2012年之前, 大陸電視沒字幕?  若有, 我們就不能藉此推斷初衷是為了便利殘障人士(聾子)。


ovaltine888 said:


> Chinese movies and TV shows were not commonly fitted with subtitles when I was young. It was about the time when 还珠格格 hit the airwaves that I began to realize that almost all Chinese video programmes commonly use subtitles.


若是如此, 大陸電視加字幕, 很可能是自港台引進的習俗。

《還珠格格》(1998) 的編劇瓊瑤及導演孫樹培均來自台灣，先在台灣然後才在大陸播出。


Oswinw011 said:


> As I recalled, if the TV programmes were broadcast by the provincial network, subtitles were necessary since there were times when the government wanted to popularize Mandarin.


這可能就是台灣加字幕的初衷--蔣中正說國語, 不加字幕沒幾個人聽得懂.
只對一些人加字幕等於是對大眾宣告他們的國語不標準。唯有對所有人加字幕 (不論難不難懂), 才不會傷人尊嚴。


----------



## Oswinw011

> skating-in-bc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 若是如此, 大陸電視加字幕, 很可能是自港台引進的習俗。
Click to expand...

Interesting. I didn't realize captions are something peculiar to mainland, taiwan or other Chinese speaking places. Nor have I expected Hk, TW did it first.


----------



## SuperXW

skating-in-bc said:


> 2012年之前, 大陸電視沒字幕?  若有, 我們就不能藉此推斷初衷是為了便利殘障人士(聾子)。


我给出的是官方规定及官方新闻，不是推断。
因此我所说的初衷只是官方强制要求字幕的初衷，不代表各种节目自发加字幕的初衷。


----------



## skating-in-bc

SuperXW said:


> 官方强制要求字幕的初衷


假如官方强求字幕的初衷是為了便利殘障人士, 那麼有一點仍需改進: 除了言談內容, 與劇情有直接關係的其他聲音也需加字幕。譬如: 進門聽到電話鈴響便去接電話, 就得有字幕顯示 "電話鈴響", 否則無法馬上看出是進門就急著去打電話, 還是聽到鈴響才去接電話。正因中文字幕通常不像英文字幕也把其他聲音顯示出來, 所以 "看" (視覺上) 起來不像是為了方便聽障人士。


----------



## SuperXW

skating-in-bc said:


> 假如官方强求字幕的初衷是為了便利殘障人士, 那麼有一點仍需改進: 除了言談內容, 與劇情有直接關係的其他聲音也需加字幕。譬如: 進門聽到電話鈴響便去接電話, 就得有字幕顯示 "電話鈴響", 否則無法馬上看出是進門就急著去打電話, 還是聽到鈴響才去接電話。正因中文字幕通常不像英文字幕也把其他聲音顯示出來, 所以 "看" (視覺上) 起來不像是為了方便聽障人士。


今年4月份开始实施的《电视剧母版制作规范》中，也有关于电视剧字幕的详细规定。
但是都是关于格式的，没有提及原因、内容等方面。

《规范》正文：国家广播电视总局科技司关于对《电视剧母版制作规范》广播电视和网络视听行业标准报批稿进行公示的通知

_国家广播电视总局有关负责人就《规范》相关问题回答了记者的提问：
问：《规范》中对电视剧母版字幕的要求基于哪些考虑？
答：《规范》规定了电视剧母版的片头、片尾、对白字幕的区域位置、区域大小、字体、尺寸等，并给出了片尾滚动字幕尺寸、速度、颜色的技术要求。对此，我们的考虑是，统一的字幕位置和文字尺寸等能够方便观众清晰准确识别字幕内容，同时，避免因字幕格式不同产生重复拷贝而导致制作机构增加成本。_

In summary, the reasons I can think of:
for audience:
1. to help audience to catch the meaning
2. to facilitate disabilities
for authority:
1. to promote Mandarin (Putonghua) and standard Chinese
2. to facilitate censorship


----------



## Contraine

个人意见：
①照顾听障人士
②方便在嘈杂环境中观看
③专有名词、生造词、人名等不易听辨
④阅读字幕的效率比听语音的效率要高
⑤并不在意画面被字幕遮挡


----------



## SuperXW

Contraine said:


> 个人意见：
> ①照顾听障人士
> ②方便在嘈杂环境中观看
> ③专有名词、生造词、人名等不易听辨
> ④阅读字幕的效率比听语音的效率要高
> ⑤并不在意画面被字幕遮挡


有意思，英语作品中，好像4、5不适用：
4. 英语表音，且占位长。
5. 观众可能更介意画面被遮挡？哈哈


----------

